# next stop - Mozart symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Composer : W.A. Mozart
Title : Symphony in C major n° 34 KV. 338*

Date of the performance : 10 July 2008
Event : Festival « Saoû chante Mozart » 
Location : Eglise de Nyons
Orchestra : Sinfonia Varsovia
Conductor: Philippe Bernold
Producer : Jean-Marc Birraux for Mezzo

Not the best sound, but a very good performance.
Yhe symphony may not be so melodic catchy as his most famous, but I really like it


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543 (1788):*

*1. Adagio, cut time -- Allegro
2. Andante con moto
3. Menuetto: Trio
4. Allegro

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor - Nicolaus Harnoncourt
Grosser Musikvereinsaal Wien*

Great!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart: Sinfonie C-Dur KV 551 (»Jupiter«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 17. Februar 2011 ∙

youtube comment

*Einfach genial ... das Orchester und der Dirigent! .*

Amazing! And Jarvi always look like he is thinking of a good joke


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Symphony No 38 K 504 D major Prague, Czech Philarmonic Manfred Honek*

Brilliant presentation and performance. Perhaps my favorite Mozart symphony, rich and adventurous as it is. Fine sound, and the orcestra really play as one here


----------

